# Cordless drill not charging



## AL Foreman (Aug 14, 2008)

I charged my cordless drill for 3 days straight and after driving 2 screws in with it, it was dead! Do I need to replace the battery? What should I do?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 14, 2008)

Either the battery is dead, the charger is dead, or the drill is dead.  You'll need to do some testing.  If you don't have a spare battery, charger, or drill to compare to, you'll need a multimeter and a test light.  Of course, statistically, it's the battery.

--Bushytails


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 14, 2008)

Skip the testing.  Your batt is dead.


----------

